# Mini complete tank



## 14crazychris (26 Dec 2018)

*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 Final full tank shot:*




*Title: 1.4L Crystal shrimp jungle *

*Dimensions: 13.5cm x 8cm x 7.5cm*

*CO2: No *

*Filtration: Sump containing filter wool, Biohome mini ultra

Heating: 7.5 watt heater controlled by an elitech thermostat with linked in cooling fans (currently not in use) *

*Lights: 3 Watt LED *

*Photo Period: 6/8 hours *

*Fertilisation: Profito, Fospho and nitrate*

*Substrate: Dennerle scalpers soil*

*Hardscape: Lava rock*

*Flora: Salvinia minima, Bucephalndra: Lamandau red, Brownie, mini needle leaf, Deep purple*

*Fauna: 6x Red crystal shrimp 1 Horned Nerite snail*


----------



## Aqua360 (27 Dec 2018)

Brave housing CRS!


----------



## Keith GH (27 Dec 2018)

14crazychris

A very interesting small tank.  One question are they "Pine Cones" you are using?

Keith


----------



## Sarpijk (27 Dec 2018)

Keith GH said:


> 14crazychris
> 
> A very interesting small tank.  One question are they "Pine Cones" you are using?
> 
> Keith


Look like Adler cones to me!


----------



## 14crazychris (27 Dec 2018)

Cheers guys, yes very brave with the CRS, water temperature is solid with my thermostat. They are fed 1/2 pellets every other day but otherwise feed naturally. I have oak leaves and Alder cones to help keep the pH low and add tannins. So far so good.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Keith GH (28 Dec 2018)

This is our Pine Cone.

Keith


----------



## 14crazychris (28 Dec 2018)

Keith GH said:


> This is our Pine Cone.
> 
> Keith


 Haha yes they are the same ones that fall off the tree in the back of my garden, also have smaller ones on the trees in the road. The mini ones (alder cones) were ordered on eBay.
Cheers Chris


----------



## tayloss (4 Jan 2019)

Hi Chris, How long have you had the tank running now and hows it looking? I love the fact you have some frogbit covering the top.... I struggle to keep it small enough! I am going to purchase one of these to practise "MicroScaping" and am looking for idea nano plants... Not sure i'd house any shrimp tho... 

Amazing little tank for what they've managed to do in such a small form factor!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 14crazychris (13 Jan 2019)

tayloss said:


> Hi Chris, How long have you had the tank running now and hows it looking? I love the fact you have some frogbit covering the top.... I struggle to keep it small enough! I am going to purchase one of these to practise "MicroScaping" and am looking for idea nano plants... Not sure i'd house any shrimp tho...
> 
> Amazing little tank for what they've managed to do in such a small form factor!
> 
> ...



Hi, the top is actually coverd by Salvinia minima, frogbit was just too big. The tanks running perfectly. Everything’s doing great. The floating plants are growing like mad and I have to remove some every 4 days. All the shrimp are still alive and feeding really well. Also I get regular molts. Removed the snail as I didn’t think there was enough algae  for it to survive. I added another species of bucephalandra and did a mini tank rescape. I have also added azolla, so have two species of floating plants. Have posted some pics below. 
Cheers Chris


----------



## tayloss (13 Jan 2019)

14crazychris said:


> Hi, the top is actually coverd by Salvinia minima, frogbit was just too big. The tanks running perfectly. Everything’s doing great. The floating plants are growing like mad and I have to remove some every 4 days. All the shrimp are still alive and feeding really well. Also I get regular molts. Removed the snail as I didn’t think there was enough algae  for it to survive. I added another species of bucephalandra and did a mini tank rescape. I have also added azolla, so have two species of floating plants. Have posted some pics below.
> Cheers Chris


Thats looking amazing, and make sense that the frogbit is too big, as I have it in my 25ltr tank and find its rather large, so may look at replacing it with some minima when I do the next rescape.

I am looking at importing one of these, but its not as easy as I thought, but can order direct from them for around £50.. Sure if I looked harder it would be cheaper to find.. I know its on some Chinese sites, so may ask a couple of my friends to purchase and ship it over for me 

Keep the updates coming


----------



## 14crazychris (13 Jan 2019)

tayloss said:


> Thats looking amazing, and make sense that the frogbit is too big, as I have it in my 25ltr tank and find its rather large, so may look at replacing it with some minima when I do the next rescape.
> 
> I am looking at importing one of these, but its not as easy as I thought, but can order direct from them for around £50.. Sure if I looked harder it would be cheaper to find.. I know its on some Chinese sites, so may ask a couple of my friends to purchase and ship it over for me
> 
> Keep the updates coming




Thanks, yeah it’s a quality built tank, really like it. Would highly recommend them. Yeah I orderd direct from the company. It’s based in Malaysia. Delivery takes about a week and I think there’s still free international shipping. I know you can purchase it from their website, wasn’t aware of any other sellers at the moment, there’s one on eBay mind you. Their Instagram page is great and has loads of scape ideas. Their customer service is the best I have ever seen. If you message them through Facebook they respond super quickly, have had regular conversations with them. 

Cheers


----------



## tayloss (17 Jan 2019)

How's the tank coming long? Is it okay to keep the acrylic clean..?


----------



## Mark bowen (19 Jan 2019)

Nice looking shrimp


----------



## 14crazychris (19 Jan 2019)

tayloss said:


> How's the tank coming long? Is it okay to keep the acrylic clean..?



Tanks wicked, feed the shrimp 2 pellets a day and that’s it, water change maybe twice a month. The tank had been setup nearly a month now. I have never cleaned the acrylic. Have a tiny bit of algae on one plant but will try and remove this at some point. 1/3 of the floating plants need removing every 4 days, they are growing like crazy. The shrimps are loving it and always active. The thermostat helps keep the temperature pretty rock solid. Here’s a current picture below. Monthly maintenance takes about 8 mins max.
Cheers Chris


----------



## tayloss (19 Jan 2019)

14crazychris said:


> Tanks wicked, feed the shrimp 2 pellets a day and that’s it, water change maybe twice a month. The tank had been setup nearly a month now. I have never cleaned the acrylic. Have a tiny bit of algae on one plant but will try and remove this at some point. 1/3 of the floating plants need removing every 4 days, they are growing like crazy. The shrimps are loving it and always active. The thermostat helps keep the temperature pretty rock solid. Here’s a current picture below. Monthly maintenance takes about 8 mins max.
> Cheers Chris


Thats amazing mate... Going to get one after this month once the money is replenished! Wish all tanks only took 8 minutes to complete ay?

I have been following the FB/Insta pages to see what other have done, and its great what can be achieve in such a small tank.. Its finding the smallest plants to put in there I guess is the first challenge.. although I have seen a few marine version now too! Zoa etc... very good product and must be making loads of cash for the makers!


----------



## DutchMuch (19 Jan 2019)

uuuh
those shrimp are huge...

like hand size huge...

wtf?


----------



## 14crazychris (20 Jan 2019)

tayloss said:


> Thats amazing mate... Going to get one after this month once the money is replenished! Wish all tanks only took 8 minutes to complete ay?
> 
> I have been following the FB/Insta pages to see what other have done, and its great what can be achieve in such a small tank.. Its finding the smallest plants to put in there I guess is the first challenge.. although I have seen a few marine version now too! Zoa etc... very good product and must be making loads of cash for the makers!



Yeah they are really cool, I’d definatly buy one again. Yeah weekley I don’t even do anything, just feed when I’m at my desk. I love bucephalandra and they are perfect for the size tank. So I have about 5 different species in there. They will grown over the lava rock along with the moss and crest a mini jungle. 

Here’s a link to my YouTube channel, the tanks on here, checkout my other videos


Cheers


----------



## 14crazychris (20 Jan 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> uuuh
> those shrimp are huge...
> 
> like hand size huge...
> ...




Hahah no the shrimps are tiny, not fully grown just yet. The tank holds about 750ml

Cheers


----------



## tayloss (20 Jan 2019)

14crazychris said:


> Yeah they are really cool, I’d definatly buy one again. Yeah weekley I don’t even do anything, just feed when I’m at my desk. I love bucephalandra and they are perfect for the size tank. So I have about 5 different species in there. They will grown over the lava rock along with the moss and crest a mini jungle.
> 
> Here’s a link to my YouTube channel, the tanks on here, checkout my other videos
> 
> ...




Just subscribed  Be interested to watch it develop... from what I’ve seen of the other, to keep it algae free, you have to pack it with plants!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14crazychris (21 Jan 2019)

tayloss said:


> Just subscribed  Be interested to watch it develop... from what I’ve seen of the other, to keep it algae free, you have to pack it with plants!
> 
> Thank you! Yeah the floating plants make a huge difference for sure! Help prevent any algae growing.
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## CooKieS (25 Jan 2019)

Makes me wanna try the same kind of shrimp setup with mine. 

BTW guys from minicompletetank are OK but they're making an lot of money on these...got mine shipped from taobao (with the help of an taobao agent) and it costed me only 31€ for one tank (including express shipping about 5-6 days to France)...so asking 68$ for it is an joke. 

Keep us updated with the shrimps, I'm curious about the long term maintenance in such a small tank!


----------



## 14crazychris (15 Feb 2019)

Hi guys, just thought I’d do another update. Tank is doing great! All shrimps still alive. Plants are growing slowly but surely. Have attached some pictures below. Would love for the shrimps to breed haha! 
Cheers Chris


----------



## 14crazychris (19 May 2019)

Hi 

Just thought I’d do a five month update, tanks had a little rescape now. Tank is looking great, I can clearly see the shrimps and bucephalandra have grown since my first post. One of the shrimps has been carrying eggs for the past 3 weeks so hopefully get some babies soon. Here’s a few update pictures. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Jacob Coleman (27 Jul 2019)

Love this mini tank!!


----------

